# how reliable is your lcp?



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

looking into varrious pocket pistols. i like the size, weight, design and price of the lcp, but im kind of a prick about reliability, especially with a carry weapon. if there are any lcp owners here, what are your experiences with reliability?


----------



## Rickfrl (May 26, 2011)

Well i have an LCP and have had one continuing problem with it since the first day i bought it. I RUN OUT AMMO TOO FAST! This little pocket pistol is one great 
gun. i have had 0 failures of any kind, and it very easy to shoot accurately. If you are in the market for a pocket gun, you would be making a mistake if you don't 
really consider the LCP. Good luck.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I've had two of them and never had any reliability issues.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Rickfrl said:


> Well i have an LCP and have had one continuing problem with it since the first day i bought it. I RUN OUT AMMO TOO FAST! This little pocket pistol is one great gun. i have had 0 failures of any kind, and it very easy to shoot accurately. If you are in the market for a pocket gun, you would be making a mistake if you don't really consider the LCP. Good luck.


I'll agree 100%

Lateck,


----------



## dentkimterry (Mar 13, 2011)

Bought mine last Feb. With about 400 rounds through it, absolutely no issues. This has become my primary carry weapon!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wife has one and it is 100%....JJ


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Rickfrl said:


> Well i have an LCP and have had one continuing problem with it since the first day i bought it. I RUN OUT AMMO TOO FAST! This little pocket pistol is one great
> gun. i have had 0 failures of any kind, and it very easy to shoot accurately. If you are in the market for a pocket gun, you would be making a mistake if you don't
> really consider the LCP. Good luck.


A big +1...Mine has been right on and I would not hesitate to buy another one...Love it.


----------



## claimbuster (Jan 29, 2007)

I have one and as above, it is 100% reliable; however, my SIG P238 is a lot more comfortable to shoot.


----------



## dentkimterry (Mar 13, 2011)

The only issues I've had with mine were caused by my failure to keep the weapon clean and they were feed issues.

Once cleaned up, which was the first time after 300 rounds, it performs flawlessly.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

hard to beat the lcp for the price. I have one and its been flawless for me. Recoil isnt half bad either. My fiance enjoys shooting it!


----------



## flinter (Jun 3, 2012)

I just pick up a 2012 model on sale at 299.00 all I can say it a shooter spits bullet from Monday to Sunday


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

My LCP has been completely flawless. Elsie is always with me! I bought it when they first came out and it's still going strong. Lost some of its blueing because it spends all its time in a holster in my pocket. The only problem was with the cheap Herters and Tula ammo, that stuff is really dirty, grimmy ammo and gummed up nearly all of my 380's its cheap ammo but its garbage.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

swampcrawler said:


> looking into varrious pocket pistols. i like the size, weight, design and price of the lcp, but im kind of a prick about reliability, especially with a carry weapon. if there are any lcp owners here, what are your experiences with reliability?


For what it's worth, just last week we bought my girlfriend the Ruger LCR in 38 Spcl for $399 (not the LCP). She couldn't handle the recoil in 357 mag. Hence the 38 special. We both prefer revolvers. No safeties or feed issues to deal with. The LCR is quicker and easier for her to deploy. It just seems more intuitive for her. It's is an absolute dream. Light as a feather, reliable as dirt, super nice trigger pull, and accurate as all heck. I cut one ragged hole with 5 shots at 20 feet from a bench rest. I'm tempted to get one in 357 mag. We put 200 rounds through hers in one day without any glitches. But what's to go wrong with a revolver? Ya pull the trigger and it goes BANG! I have more faith in revolvers. But that's just me. You may want to check out the LCR in 357 mag. You could shoot 38 shorts, 38 specials, and 357 mags. Having praised the LCR, you can't go wrong with the LCP. It's just a matter of personal preference. I prefer power and ultimate reliability over capacity.

Don <><


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It's perhaps one of the best of the lot of mouse guns and feeds decent JHP ammo just as well as ball. It is a great little gun to carry when, for whatever reason, you can't carry your "normal" carry gun, or to use as a BUG.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a Crimson trace on mine and carry Glasers in it. At 50' I have no problem hitting an 8" bullseye and the gun shoots whatever I put into it. Mostly 90 gr JHP reloads. The gun goes with me everywhere.


----------

